# Stero wiring for the speakers



## 200sx98fl (Jan 5, 2004)

How come either way works and i cant tell a difference on which way is the right way. I looked in the haynes and it didnt show and plus i cant figure everything out on them diagrams. Any help on this???? Thanks


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

what you mean the positive and negative? Yeah you can tell turn it up sorta loud and see if it fires backwards then INSTANTLY shut it down if it is fireing backwards


----------



## 200sx98fl (Jan 5, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> what you mean the positive and negative? Yeah you can tell turn it up sorta loud and see if it fires backwards then INSTANTLY shut it down if it is fireing backwards


which ones are the pos/neg? is it in the archives?......ill do some sizzzerch


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

You can't tell because it doesn't matter
Speaker signals are completely AC, which means if you reverse the wires the signal looks the EXACT same, the polarity is just reversed 180*. As long as you're consistent it doesn't matter (eg: always use the wire with a mark of any kind as neg, or always use the lighter colored wire as pos, or whatever, just come up with your own system).

If you want it to be exact just use a 9V battery and touch it to the terminals on the speaker. If the cone moves out then you have it right (+ on the batt is connected to the + terminal), if the cone moves in then it's backwards. As long as every speaker is wired the same you will not be able to tell a difference, if you have some wired normally and some wired backwards then you'll get some weird interference and it might not sound as good. The speakers and everything will still work fine, it will just sound....odd I guess is the only way to put it.


----------



## 200sx98fl (Jan 5, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> You can't tell because it doesn't matter
> Speaker signals are completely AC, which means if you reverse the wires the signal looks the EXACT same, the polarity is just reversed 180*. As long as you're consistent it doesn't matter (eg: always use the wire with a mark of any kind as neg, or always use the lighter colored wire as pos, or whatever, just come up with your own system).
> 
> If you want it to be exact just use a 9V battery and touch it to the terminals on the speaker. If the cone moves out then you have it right (+ on the batt is connected to the + terminal), if the cone moves in then it's backwards. As long as every speaker is wired the same you will not be able to tell a difference, if you have some wired normally and some wired backwards then you'll get some weird interference and it might not sound as good. The speakers and everything will still work fine, it will just sound....odd I guess is the only way to put it.


So i guess that explains the crackling when i turn it up loud???


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

No it won't cause any crackling, the odd sound is just the way the sound from the speakers that are out of phase interact. Voices are audible, but they don't seem "real", turning your head makes the sound change drastically, kind of screwing with your sense of direction. The actual sound coming out of the speaker will be the exact same whether it's wired in or out of phase though, if you have crackling then that's another problem.


----------



## 200sx98fl (Jan 5, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> No it won't cause any crackling, the odd sound is just the way the sound from the speakers that are out of phase interact. Voices are audible, but they don't seem "real", turning your head makes the sound change drastically, kind of screwing with your sense of direction. The actual sound coming out of the speaker will be the exact same whether it's wired in or out of phase though, if you have crackling then that's another problem.


well i already fried one deck i only had it for 3 months...and it died. so i guess ill go out there and check it out


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Go ahead, just remember that wiring speakers out of phase does absolutely no harm at all, it just makes the way they interact a little strange when you're sitting in the car listening to it all at once.

My guess is the headunit was just defective, whatever was wrong with it was causing the crackling and then it eventually died from it. You could have also been turning the volume too high, sending the headunit into clipping (that can explain the crackling), and it eventually overheated and died after too much of that abuse. What brand was the cd player?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> ...the odd sound is just the way the sound from the speakers that are out of phase interact. Voices are audible, but they don't seem "real", turning your head makes the sound change drastically, kind of screwing with your sense of direction...


It sounds really trippy when you're baked.


----------

